# BBM for Android



## iamsloany (Sep 21, 2013)

As the title suggests anyone going to be downloading it today.

I know I will downloading the offcial version it saves me using useless Blackberry curve in work. I can have it on my own phone. Bit annoying carrying 2 phones around lol.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jcasares (Sep 21, 2013)

No, BlackBerry is already dead but it seems they didn't realize it yet.
They are trying to figure out how to get money of what it's left.

The people that still use BBM in my country already use WhatsApp so no need to have another messenger with them.
They should have released BBM for Android almost two years ago. Now it's late, as most decisions with BB.

I was a fervent user of BB and still miss some of it's features and polish (i.e. Calendar Meetings processing) but I realize it's a platform that has years of delay and some usability drawbacks.


----------



## silverrum (Sep 21, 2013)

Any idea what time it should be downloaded from play store, lm in Cyprus and its 15.00 now....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Arjav23 (Sep 21, 2013)

Any download link
I see too many fake ones on play store

Sent from my DEATH NOTE with Shinigami by my side!


----------



## iamsloany (Sep 21, 2013)

Same here waiting for official release. Should be around 4:30pm uk time from what i have read on crackberry and various other articles.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Arjav23 (Sep 21, 2013)

iamsloany said:


> Same here waiting for official release. Should be around 4:30pm uk time from what i have read on crackberry and various other articles.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I had heard 4:30 pm ist

Sent from my DEATH NOTE with Shinigami by my side!


----------



## iamsloany (Sep 21, 2013)

I knew it was 4:30 but sure i read gmt but i may be wrong lol.

Edit

My bad it was IST time misread it...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikzDHD (Sep 21, 2013)

There's a leaked version floating about which now connects and works. Just waiting for official release on play store. Due some point today but no idea what time. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## didhiy (Sep 21, 2013)

the official one have weird way to install 
I think they screwed up


----------



## marc_ecko28 (Sep 21, 2013)

didhiy said:


> the official one have weird way to install
> I think they screwed up

Click to collapse



I guess you are talking with the dev named blackberry Inc?

Thats not official and they should remove it on playstore.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## didhiy (Sep 21, 2013)

marc_ecko28 said:


> I guess you are talking with the dev named blackberry Inc?
> 
> Thats not official and they should remove it on playstore.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



damn, I was though it's the official :'(


----------



## nikzDHD (Sep 21, 2013)

Many fakes on the market. Blackberry Limited is the official Blackberry developer avoid any others. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arjav23 (Sep 21, 2013)

nikzDHD said:


> Many fakes on the market. Blackberry Limited is the official Blackberry developer avoid any others.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yes 
At least 10

Sent from my DEATH NOTE with Shinigami by my side!


----------



## gates71 (Sep 21, 2013)

jcasares said:


> No, BlackBerry is already dead but it seems they didn't realize it yet.
> They are trying to figure out how to get money of what it's left.
> 
> The people that still use BBM in my country already use WhatsApp so no need to have another messenger with them.
> ...

Click to collapse



not sure what money they going to make with this, it's free atm isnt it?. Anyhow i agree with you, Whatsapp is fine, its been cross-platform for ages, and you don't have to worry about remembering pin numbers, also will be hard convincing family and friends to switch back from whatsapp that they been using for a long time (people usually tend to take the path of least resistance)


----------



## shamps (Sep 21, 2013)

gates71 said:


> not sure what money they going to make with this, it's free atm isnt it?. Anyhow i agree with you, Whatsapp is fine, its been cross-platform for ages, and you don't have to worry about remembering pin numbers, also will be hard convincing family and friends to switch back from whatsapp that they been using for a long time (people usually tend to take the path of least resistance)

Click to collapse



The only thing I like about BBM is the ability to connect without sharing your phone number. I come across such situations a lot of times so lookiing forward to it.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 95mediatech (Sep 21, 2013)

I am downloaded couple of APKs but still non of them works, need to try more, some says works perfectly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## eliashadow (Sep 21, 2013)

Mine working guys, here in Greece at leat...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ku53ge702l4nzm7/BBM-release.apk

Screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/lm490heymelcqj7/Screenshot_2013-09-21-17-16-58.png


----------



## xankd (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone got the official BBM link for android......

sent from my XPERIA using xda-developers app


----------



## iamsloany (Sep 21, 2013)

Been looking for an official no joy can feel the same anticipation when temple run was being released on android on my old gs2

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 95mediatech (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.smaboy.com/BBM-release.apk

This is legit just activated

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ekril (Sep 21, 2013)

working on my i9500 

If anybody wants to try but doesn't have any friends using BBM (like me) they can add me  

BBM Pin: 7666408F


----------



## iamsloany (Sep 21, 2013)

95mediatech said:


> http://www.smaboy.com/BBM-release.apk
> 
> This is legit just activated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



100% working guys thanks for link.




Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iamsloany (Sep 21, 2013)

Here you go guys my pin.
7445839C

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## difyel (Sep 21, 2013)

As it has been stated by some in this thread , BBM should have came to android a long time ago . Anyway RIM is famous for making bad decisions , disregarding what their consumer want and providing bad support , let's hope they don't bring this mentality to android.  Despite all that i'm excited to have bbm once again .


----------



## iamsloany (Sep 21, 2013)

difyel said:


> As it has been stated by some in this thread , BBM should have came to android a long time ago . Anyway RIM is famous for making bad decisions , disregarding what their consumer want and providing bad support , let's hope they don't bring this mentality to android.  Despite all that i'm excited to have bbm once again .

Click to collapse



+1 cant see them cocking up with android due to so much competition these days whatsapp viber etc.... not to mention the amount of devs that work around the clock with all types ofandroid devices it actually be a winner. Lets see how the next couple months go.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## marc_ecko28 (Sep 21, 2013)

Working 100%

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rgshah3 (Sep 21, 2013)

74d34455 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium


----------



## tclocki (Sep 21, 2013)

Can someone attach the apk please? The link is working but the download is not... 

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------

The dropbox link is working. Trying it now


----------



## Arjav23 (Sep 21, 2013)

Isn't it draining a lot of battery

Sent from my DEATH NOTE with Shinigami by my side!


----------



## Akhil (Sep 21, 2013)

tclocki said:


> Can someone attach the apk please? The link is working but the download is not...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------
> 
> The dropbox link is working. Trying it now

Click to collapse



Here you go
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2453148


My pin- 7527310f
Add me.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iamsloany (Sep 21, 2013)

Still cannot see official BBM on play store yet hmmmmm leaks are good official is better

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MichelN (Sep 21, 2013)

iamsloany said:


> Still cannot see official BBM on play store yet hmmmmm leaks are good official is better
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=BBM+Messenger+for+Android+Devices


----------



## scorpio09 (Sep 21, 2013)

MichelN said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=BBM+Messenger+for+Android+Devices

Click to collapse



This is fake app. Just checking the reviews, many people reported it as fake and as spam. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anishtrip (Sep 21, 2013)

It won't connect. ..... just have option to exit.  What is the process to register?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yahyoh (Sep 21, 2013)

MichelN said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=BBM+Messenger+for+Android+Devices

Click to collapse



this fake :silly::silly:

here where it should be 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=BlackBerry Limited&hl=en


----------



## chickentuna (Sep 21, 2013)

BBM still not up on playstore? Well nothing new here just your typical blackberry and their delays. 

Delays are just "right"  with BlackBerry, if they had been on schedule it would have been so "wrong" 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Trek55 (Sep 22, 2013)

95mediatech said:


> http://www.smaboy.com/BBM-release.apk
> 
> This is legit just activated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



flash this one from recovery?


----------



## nikzDHD (Sep 22, 2013)

Trek55 said:


> flash this one from recovery?

Click to collapse



Install normally

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

http://blogs.blackberry.com/2013/09/bbm-for-android-iphone-launch-update/

I leave this here. Read that guys. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 95mediatech (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi guys just inviting you to join the bbm group for s4. 

Btw here my pin: 76BB1754

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chickentuna (Sep 22, 2013)

nikzDHD said:


> Install normally
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right, let's wait for another 2 years for the official BBM to launch

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 95mediatech (Sep 22, 2013)

chickentuna said:


> Right, let's wait for another 2 years for the official BBM to launch
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol. looks like the leaked APK stirs up well, Iphone user now can enjoy the official BBM, available in their app store. 
 Do They think Android guys are bad?  lol


----------



## chickentuna (Sep 22, 2013)

95mediatech said:


> Lol. looks like the leaked APK stirs up well, Iphone user now can enjoy the official BBM, available in their app store.
> Do They think Android guys are bad?  lol

Click to collapse



The leaked apk didn't work for me. It just takes me to the damn bbm homepage wherein you could sign up to receive updates on when the app will be available. Think they've just disabled it in my country. 



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 95mediatech (Sep 22, 2013)

chickentuna said:


> The leaked apk didn't work for me. It just takes me to the damn bbm homepage wherein you could sign up to receive updates on when the app will be available. Think they've just disabled it in my country.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Try the one posted by me in this thread 1/2 page back

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chickentuna (Sep 22, 2013)

95mediatech said:


> Try the one posted by me in this thread 1/2 page back
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That's the one that I've downloaded. Just takes me to the BBM homepage. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 95mediatech (Sep 22, 2013)

Ohh maybe blackberry deactivated it.. anyway you should wait for the official one.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Arjav23 (Sep 22, 2013)

95mediatech said:


> Ohh maybe blackberry deactivated it.. anyway you should wait for the official one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The dropbox link is perfect
It does take to home page but then when u press back , you r back on track

Sent from my DEATH NOTE with Shinigami by my side!


----------



## 95mediatech (Sep 22, 2013)

Official one release today, yes. Mid day it will roll out

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rgshah3 (Sep 22, 2013)

Prior to launching BBM for Android, an unreleased version of the BBM for Android app was posted online. The interest and enthusiasm we have seen already – more than 1.1 million active users in the first 8 hours without even launching the official Android app – is incredible. Consequently, this unreleased version caused issues, which we have attempted to address throughout the day.Our teams continue to work around the clock to bring BBM to Android and iPhone, but only when it’s ready and we know it will live up to your expectations of BBM. We are pausing the global roll-out of BBM for Android and iPhone. Customers who have already downloaded BBM for iPhone will be able to continue to use BBM. The unreleased Android app will be disabled, and customers who downloaded it should visitwww.BBM.com*to register for updates on official BBM for Android availability.As soon as we are able, we will begin a staggered country roll-out of BBM for Android and continue the roll-out of BBM for iPhone. Please follow*@BBM*on Twitter for the latest updates and go to*www.BBM.com*to sign-up for updates about BBM for Android and iPhone. These issues have not impacted BBM service for BlackBerry.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium


----------



## Arjav23 (Sep 22, 2013)

95mediatech said:


> Official one release today, yes. Mid day it will roll out
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



where did u read that?


----------



## 95mediatech (Sep 22, 2013)

Arjav23 said:


> where did u read that?

Click to collapse



Around Google+ 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hussaindahodwala (Sep 22, 2013)

All versions of bbm are unofficial release if thers any official release regarding bbm you will get it right here....or if you get the official update upload it on http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2453896.... 

Hit thanks if I helped you


----------



## difyel (Sep 22, 2013)

Typical RIM  , they are blaming their failure to role out  bbm on the leaked android version .


----------



## iamsloany (Sep 22, 2013)

Think my BBM has stopped working maybe blackberry have deactivated it running on Android. Anyone else got this issue. Unistalled as its pointless having an app that has no function.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## difyel (Sep 22, 2013)

It s not working for me neither , couldn't receive message so uninstalled it

Sent From my Gt-i9505


----------



## 95mediatech (Sep 22, 2013)

BlackBerry sick 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Arjav23 (Sep 22, 2013)

95mediatech said:


> Around Google+
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



it's almost Midnight bro

Sent from my DEATH NOTE with Shinigami by my side!


----------



## 95mediatech (Sep 22, 2013)

Arjav23 said:


> it's almost Midnight bro
> 
> Sent from my DEATH NOTE with Shinigami by my side!

Click to collapse



Lol Bro it's not me releasing it haha, I just readed somewhere there, but we always can't say it's true.  BBM for android don't have face now, look at ios users millions already enjoying it. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## amagdy81 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Delayed*

They announced today that it has been delayed because of a problem caused by the unofficial android leaked app. For that they are going to delay the release until they solve these issues and they'll roll out the Android version first then the iOS version, and here I was waiting eagerly to download it:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## ceonuke (Sep 23, 2013)

I would like to receive information about BBM for android


----------



## arindam_mitra1985 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been sending invitations through PIN to a number of frndz.. bt they havent got the request.. is anyone out there able to connect to frndz of add them as i am unable to.. seems like they have locked the server.!!

Help would be appreciated..!!


----------



## shamps (Sep 23, 2013)

arindam_mitra1985 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been sending invitations through PIN to a number of frndz.. bt they havent got the request.. is anyone out there able to connect to frndz of add them as i am unable to.. seems like they have locked the server.!!
> 
> Help would be appreciated..!!

Click to collapse



Yes. The services have been disabled for the moment and the rollout has been halted. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ladyhaly (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't understand why so many companies favor iOS (Apple) vs Android. Plants VS Zombies 2 was released months ago on iOS. On Facebook, the Feelings tab showed first on iOS before Android. Now BlackBerry Messenger is available on iOS but not on Android. 

I have a friend who switched from his iPhone 4 to SGS4 and he said he is thinking of switching back to iOS next time he buys a phone because of these ridiculous delays. I know what he said was ridiculous as well, but I can't help but feel frustrated at those companies and their politics. It's ridiculous. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## winwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

ladyhaly said:


> I don't understand why so many companies favor iOS (Apple) vs Android. Plants VS Zombies 2 was released months ago on iOS. On Facebook, the Feelings tab showed first on iOS before Android. Now BlackBerry Messenger is available on iOS but not on Android.
> 
> I have a friend who switched from his iPhone 4 to SGS4 and he said he is thinking of switching back to iOS next time he buys a phone because of these ridiculous delays. I know what he said was ridiculous as well, but I can't help but feel frustrated at those companies and their politics. It's ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



All about the cash mate
Developers generate much more cash via the Apple ecosystem than with Google's


----------



## ladyhaly (Sep 23, 2013)

winwiz said:


> All about the cash mate
> Developers generate much more cash via the Apple ecosystem than with Google's

Click to collapse



Does it still apply today? Even when there are more Android users around the globe than iOS users? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## winwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

ladyhaly said:


> Does it still apply today? Even when there are more Android users around the globe than iOS users?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yup

The increase in android users hasn't made it more profitable than Apple's ecosystem


----------



## sebas98619 (Sep 23, 2013)

Head of bbm says that the app wont be released this week ... man thats BS

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GeorgeM269 (Sep 23, 2013)

well, if more of Android users bought their apps and not pirated them... devs would be more willing to work Android more... I understand the idea of testing before buying but have seen people using 0.99 apps daily and not pay for them...


----------



## iamsloany (Sep 23, 2013)

Been reading various articles from around the web and BBM has def been halted for android for now.

Massive shame to us android users who favour BBM as a means to communicate. I personally enjoyed the app getting to know various members from XDA.

IOS does seem to reign in when it comes to the latest releases from much anticipated companies/developers.

Money may play a big part in the interaction but other factors also take part such as security of platforms.

IOS is fairly secure and Apple are probably strict with what goes into their infrastructure from podcasts down to the worst app ever made. 

As much as we all love Android and the open source nature to do what we want when we want within our means and knowledge it brings a sense insecurity and can exploit many flaws and rogue elements the original dev may have ovelooked.
In a sense Blackberry have made the right decision by halting BBM for us just to ensure the leaks werent in any way buggy or flawed in terms of security and data privacy. 

On the other hand



Im not too happy about the halt andbthey should have addressed any issues sooner rather than on release day. Numptys no wonder the company is going down the pan.

Only thing i like about RIM is their BBM app.

Rant over. Please dont pick me up on what i have written if you dont like it dont complain to me thats what agony aunts are for.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pgee97 (Sep 23, 2013)

Takes me to the homepage for updates, can anyone help me?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iamsloany (Sep 24, 2013)

pgee97 said:


> Takes me to the homepage for updates, can anyone help me?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Read the previous posts bbm stopped for android it wont work no matter how much you try

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## chickentuna (Sep 24, 2013)

Rim is definitely not ready for the release. 1.1 million users is just a drop of water into the ocean for Android. Android has 1.5 million activations everyday. My 2 cents? Their server cannot handle the load. People are using the leaked app weeks ahead of the launch why not shut it down before the launch date if the leaked app was causing issues? 

Honestly this is what I've expected from a company that's about to go down. BBM is great but in my opinion RIM is just milking what is left on the company hence BBM4ALL was born. 

BBM was great and all, I had good memories with it but it's time for me to move on and bury BBM to the ground. I'll just stick with whatsapp or viber

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mohanned85 (Sep 24, 2013)

95mediatech said:


> http://www.smaboy.com/BBM-release.apk
> 
> This is legit just activated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



nice one pa;l


----------



## GeorgeM269 (Sep 24, 2013)

hope my old blackberry ID still holds valid...


----------



## 95mediatech (Sep 24, 2013)

chickentuna said:


> Rim is definitely not ready for the release. 1.1 million users is just a drop of water into the ocean for Android. Android has 1.5 million activations everyday. My 2 cents? Their server cannot handle the load. People are using the leaked app weeks ahead of the launch why not shut it down before the launch date if the leaked app was causing issues?
> 
> Honestly this is what I've expected from a company that's about to go down. BBM is great but in my opinion RIM is just milking what is left on the company hence BBM4ALL was born.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not RIM anymore. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chickentuna (Sep 24, 2013)

95mediatech said:


> Its not RIM anymore.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yep, just read the news. I wish the new owner good luck they're going to need it. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Arjav23 (Sep 24, 2013)

I still don't Hey the point of disabling it!

Whether leaked or real version , ppl were using bbm with great enthusiasm. 

Also when I downloaded and finished setup of bbm , I got directed to bbm home page and the same app again got downloaded 
That was weird

Sent from my DEATH NOTE with Shinigami by my side!


----------



## bogdan1234 (Sep 24, 2013)

chickentuna said:


> Rim is definitely not ready for the release. 1.1 million users is just a drop of water into the ocean for Android. Android has 1.5 million activations everyday. My 2 cents? Their server cannot handle the load. People are using the leaked app weeks ahead of the launch why not shut it down before the launch date if the leaked app was causing issues?
> 
> Honestly this is what I've expected from a company that's about to go down. BBM is great but in my opinion RIM is just milking what is left on the company hence BBM4ALL was born.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you know how applications work and what might be the differences between a testing version and a final version. Due to the fact that the servers were overloaded with 1.1M using that release doesn't mean it would've been the same case with the final product.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## marc_ecko28 (Sep 24, 2013)

bogdan1234 said:


> I don't think you know how applications work and what might be the differences between a testing version and a final version. Due to the fact that the servers were overloaded with 1.1M using that release doesn't mean it would've been the same case with the final product.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So you believe that alibi huh?

In the first place where do you think those unreleased version came from?  Ofcourse from blackberry... before that working apk was leaked, there is a leaked version that stuck in setting up bbm with around 13mb file size and the unreleased working version in around 14mb.

They are responsible in everything they do so they must be ready for any situation..  besides they are not a small company. Although they are struggling still blackberry is multinational brand.

Theh are claiming that unreleased android apk is the problem so why they dont anticipate it in the first place.  They are not dealing now with just blackberry users... ios and android have billions of users around the world,  they knew it...

I think thats the reason why blackberry is going down, they have plan A and forget about plan B C etc...

I guess they did this for a reason and that is to make blackberry look relevant for ios and android.

And they failed...


Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## silverrum (Sep 24, 2013)

They just a bunch of clueless people who dont know what they are doing, no wonder they are struggling..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ladyhaly (Sep 25, 2013)

Mohanned85 said:


> nice one pa;l

Click to collapse



Is the Smaboy one a joke? Because I actually installed it before and filled the entries and everything and tried to register. I'm now scared my information has been stolen. I have never used BBM before so I didn't know it didn't look like that. I knew the service was stopped but tried to register, just in case RIM activated it again without telling people or something. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chickentuna (Sep 25, 2013)

bogdan1234 said:


> I don't think you know how applications work and what might be the differences between a testing version and a final version. Due to the fact that the servers were overloaded with 1.1M using that release doesn't mean it would've been the same case with the final product.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I may not know how applications work but it doesn't take a genius to figure out what went wrong. 

The company had a great share of f*ck ups before they went down. Why would a messenger release be different? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## teetu (Sep 26, 2013)

hope my blackberry ID still holds valid


----------



## iamsloany (Sep 27, 2013)

It should still be vaild if Blackberry get their act together and keep their servers paid and running then BBM id's will be fine thats unless they pull the plug on the whole company which seems like the direction they are headed. But in fairness as a failing company they are trying to stay in business with a multi platform release of their most popular app BBM bit of a shame they couldnt even get that done right.

Irrelivant of 1.1 million activations through a leaked BBM app they still cocked it up by pulling the plug. Seriously what are they doing there is money and business in what they planned to do but decided to go backwards in an age when we are flying foward.

Rant over. Sleep time i got work in 7 hours 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luloo (Oct 1, 2013)

Apparently they are still planning on rolling this out. I hope it happens, BBM is the only reason I liked my blackberry!


----------



## iamsloany (Oct 5, 2013)

So it turns out BBM for android has gone to beta testers yet again if no-one has heard about it yet. Official press from Blackberry stated no eta on the app hut BBM for Android is a definite go ahead. Most prob be paid for app after the shambles of a so called release date. The  1 million + users that installed their "non official leaked app" has probably put dollar signs in their eyes.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kohage (Oct 9, 2013)

still no news from bbm till now.. i think they already gone for sure this time


----------



## adildroid29 (Oct 13, 2013)

Should he have to think first how android users in the world before he launched bbm for android.


----------



## come2mynation (Oct 13, 2013)

waiting for official release


----------



## marc_ecko28 (Oct 13, 2013)

BBM no more

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsolares (Oct 21, 2013)

It's out https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bbm


----------



## NocturnalDroid (Oct 21, 2013)

This is ****ed up, the page on Play Store loads for me, but the install link says it doesn't exist, lol. **** this ****.


----------



## kangwiroo (Oct 21, 2013)

*Released!!!!*

Link !!!! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2493063


----------



## JFOC (Oct 21, 2013)

www.bbm.com/android


----------



## NocturnalDroid (Oct 21, 2013)

Finally have it on my android device. Unbelievable. :good:


----------



## Arirang46 (Oct 21, 2013)

Are you guys using it already? When I load up the app I'm asked to put in my email and wait for a code.
"If you are among the millions that took the time to sign up at BBM.com, you can start using BBM immediately without waiting in line" from the bbm blog
I used the leaked apk before and I signed up for a BBID before this so what am I doing wrong?


----------



## crohit911 (Oct 21, 2013)

You didn't sign up at bbm.com

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda premium


----------



## NocturnalDroid (Oct 21, 2013)

Arirang46 said:


> Are you guys using it already? When I load up the app I'm asked to put in my email and wait for a code.
> "If you are among the millions that took the time to sign up at BBM.com, you can start using BBM immediately without waiting in line" from the bbm blog
> I used the leaked apk before and I signed up for a BBID before this so what am I doing wrong?

Click to collapse



If you went to BBM.com before release and signed up for "alerts" for release (that never came by the way, lol) then BBM already saved a space for your email. Looks like you didnt :/


----------



## eraser0 (Oct 21, 2013)

*[UPDATED] BBM for android v1.0.70*

Hey, i don't Know why but they have updated the bbm version from 1.069 to 1.070

and here is the link Link


----------



## SphunaR (Oct 21, 2013)

It's working good?


----------



## guido3300 (Oct 21, 2013)

Arirang46 said:


> Are you guys using it already? When I load up the app I'm asked to put in my email and wait for a code.
> "If you are among the millions that took the time to sign up at BBM.com, you can start using BBM immediately without waiting in line" from the bbm blog
> I used the leaked apk before and I signed up for a BBID before this so what am I doing wrong?

Click to collapse



You have to use the same email you used to get an account on the leaked app. That's what I did it I was able to start texting right away. It even remembered my contacts and profile picture


----------



## stretcherz (Oct 21, 2013)

Works on my Kindle Fire HD 8.9

Feel free to add me. 7A78E4EB


----------



## egyptshun (Oct 21, 2013)

I signed up on bbm.com, tried to create a bbm id, it was already made so I pressed back, it left the app and now it says im being wait listed. 

I'm so mad now.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## boofman (Oct 21, 2013)

I confirm the Play store version works..you'd have to have registered (or pre?) for the official BB website as the app asks for the email at first startup..

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aamj1997 (Oct 22, 2013)

Its working! On my Galaxy Mini 2 with CM10.1

Sent from my S6500D using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cotrec (Oct 22, 2013)

eraser0 said:


> Hey, i don't Know why but they have updated the bbm version from 1.069 to 1.070
> 
> and here is the link Link

Click to collapse



My phone is xperia x8 with JB 4.1.2
but still incompatible in play store
I've download in your link, and it doesn't work. 
the message appear "unfortunately, BBM has stopped"
How to solve this?


----------



## eraser0 (Oct 22, 2013)

cotrec said:


> My phone is xperia x8 with JB 4.1.2
> but still incompatible in play store
> I've download in your link, and it doesn't work.
> the message appear "unfortunately, BBM has stopped"
> How to solve this?

Click to collapse




The thing is bbm is compatible only with ARMV7 you need a dev to port it!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------

If any one would like tto add me  ? 74085341

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## angelios (Oct 22, 2013)

the play store says: "This app is incompatible with your device." 
I'm using Galaxy S2 with crDroid (4.3.1) :'(

-----------
Edit: the .apk works just fine


----------



## boofman (Oct 22, 2013)

guys I just invited a few of you here to a BBM group XDA-Developers..see ya there!

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 AM ----------

was thinking all my BB contacts would be carried over, but they weren't..if they could've somehow made that happen, it would've been a lot better..

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hal012 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm using it on my s4 and so far everything it ok


----------



## readyfordeals (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone figured out this incompatibility issue or have the NEW apk.


----------



## boofman (Oct 22, 2013)

hal012 said:


> I'm using it on my s4 and so far everything it ok

Click to collapse



feel free to post ur bb pin and I'll add you to the BBM group for XDA members.. 

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## readyfordeals (Oct 22, 2013)

angelios said:


> the play store says: "This app is incompatible with your device."
> I'm using Galaxy S2 with crDroid (4.3.1) :'(
> 
> -----------
> Edit: the .apk works just fine

Click to collapse



Where you get the apk?


----------



## angelios (Oct 22, 2013)

readyfordeals said:


> Where you get the apk?

Click to collapse



here you go: https://db.tt/rn52YElu 


Sent From My GT-I9100G


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 22, 2013)

It works finally. Downloaded, no issues so far.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kenn7 (Oct 22, 2013)

Works like a charm..
Since I've previously registered my email address, i can directly use it..
Restoring contacts from previous device also works 

One tip: u can reinstall BBM using different BBID to choose ur pin..


----------



## Zahih (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes it works for me, login with the same email that I registered previously.
but I noticed battery drain too much.
About 63% in one and half hour.
And this phone is in my pocket.
Is there anyone has the same experience?


----------



## kenn7 (Oct 22, 2013)

Zahih said:


> Yes it works for me, login with the same email that I registered previously.
> but I noticed battery drain too much.
> About 63% in one and half hour.
> And this phone is in my pocket.
> Is there anyone has the same experience?

Click to collapse



haven't tried it out of charging dock yet...
but i don't think that it drains the batt that much tho...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr. Clown said:


> It works finally. Downloaded, no issues so far.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Just don't go scaring people on there if you have the same avatar as on here


----------



## NocturnalDroid (Oct 22, 2013)

boofman said:


> guys I just invited a few of you here to a BBM group XDA-Developers..see ya there!
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



7ad92cf8

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## toni.gultom (Oct 22, 2013)

Its work with samsung galaxy tab 2 7"?
Thank you


----------



## wiraayudha (Oct 22, 2013)

Anybody know why im seeing this message? This appear when im done installing the bbm apk from this website.. my device is galaxy tab 3.. please help mee


----------



## arindam_mitra1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

Its showing temporary server error after signing in

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wiraayudha (Oct 22, 2013)

arindam_mitra1985 said:


> Its showing temporary server error after signing in
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Then what should i do? I download the apk from this site.. and i dont know if its tested or not.. my device is galaxy tab3. Rumors said tab cant be used as bbm. Is that right? Or the apk data that i downlod isnt work? If anybody can show me the link of tested the BBM apk im grateful..


----------



## crohit911 (Oct 22, 2013)

Here u go tested sc

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda premium


----------



## crohit911 (Oct 22, 2013)

760115FF

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda premium


----------



## TravisAntonio (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice, add me 7619ce1a. It works flawlessly.


----------



## mrshades812 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like they pulled BBM for android from the play store.

Good lord.


----------



## Seedform (Oct 22, 2013)

Brilliant. Looks like they've pulled it from Canada. Anyone else getting this?

EDIT: Now it just shows as installed and Google Play on gives an error message in chrome despite having uninstalled it.


----------



## crohit911 (Oct 22, 2013)

vorbatello said:


> Brilliant. Looks like they've pulled it from Canada. Anyone else getting this?

Click to collapse



Same here but i used the .apk

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------




TravisAntonio said:


> Nice, add me 7619ce1a. It works flawlessly.

Click to collapse



Sent

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda premium


----------



## mrshades812 (Oct 22, 2013)

I used the apk also, but still get the server error.


----------



## wiraayudha (Oct 22, 2013)

mrshades812 said:


> I used the apk also, but still get the server error.

Click to collapse





mrshades812 said:


> Looks like they pulled BBM for android from the play store.
> 
> Good lord.

Click to collapse



so thats why i cant login to BBM? After i install the bbm .apk it should work perfectly like the leaked open beta last month.. now i getting the temporaly down server bcos of this?
Can any body post the .apk files link? Maybe i got the wrong one of BBM.apk .. anyone tested on galaxy tab?


----------



## mrshades812 (Oct 22, 2013)

wiraayudha said:


> so thats why i cant login to BBM? After i install the bbm .apk it should work perfectly like the leaked open beta last month.. now i getting the temporaly down server bcos of this?
> Can any body post the .apk files link? Maybe i got the wrong one of BBM.apk .. anyone tested on galaxy tab?

Click to collapse



Its back up in play store now...

And I just got it working. Now all I need is friends! lol


----------



## Seedform (Oct 22, 2013)

I had a Blackberry ID with the same email from way back and I'm STILL getting this :crying:


----------



## woelank (Oct 22, 2013)

BB id is different with the line registration email. Even you have bb id but didn't put your email on waiting list on bbm.com before you still have to wait until you got invitation..
If you got server error maybe because you bounce back from the server, try force stop the app and try again and again and again


----------



## mannulko (Oct 22, 2013)

I have downloaded this app but after entering the email id it says u are in que even though I had registered at bbm with the leaked version previously nd that tym it was working. What to do?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## satwikaw (Oct 22, 2013)

woelank said:


> BB id is different with the line registration email. Even you have bb id but didn't put your email on waiting list on bbm.com before you still have to wait until you got invitation..
> If you got server error maybe because you bounce back from the server, try force stop the app and try again and again and again

Click to collapse



I got the email. But i still got on the bbm waiting list. 
Any solution?

Sent from my Xperia Miro using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fas1h (Oct 22, 2013)

Works awesome!!! I had both my email addresses in the waiting list for a long time. So had no problem in making the account, now all I need are... friends


----------



## b00gieMan_droid (Oct 22, 2013)

Still buggy at many places.


----------



## marceltex (Oct 22, 2013)

*App works great!*

Finally BlackBerry pulled through and released this great app! Works very smooth and fast. If you put your email on the waiting list at bbm.com you get immediate access to the app, otherwise you have to wait a while...


----------



## shikherg (Oct 22, 2013)

bbm force closes on lg optimus one. Does anyone know about it? any solutions?


----------



## varshil (Oct 22, 2013)

Want to get on the bbm xda group? Write down your pins in the forum given down and i will add you up! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2493524
Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iPusak Gaoq™ (Oct 22, 2013)

Deleted...


----------



## y2karthik (Oct 22, 2013)

shikherg said:


> bbm force closes on lg optimus one. Does anyone know about it? any solutions?

Click to collapse



It will not work on Arm6,waiting for someone to port to our devices.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## hytran (Oct 22, 2013)

Works alright, it restored my whopping FOUR BBM contacts from a year ago. No way to link BBM contacts to the address book that I can see, no way to add "local" contact pictures...


----------



## Osamabinatiq (Oct 22, 2013)

Bbm app is only avaliable for andriod 4.x and above 

Sent from my X10S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 22, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just don't go scaring people on there if you have the same avatar as on here

Click to collapse



I definitely will...


----------



## hytran (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr. Clown said:


> I definitely will...

Click to collapse



Nice, reminds me of the USPS clown commercial...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 22, 2013)

wiraayudha said:


> Anybody know why im seeing this message? This appear when im done installing the bbm apk from this website.. my device is galaxy tab 3.. please help mee
> View attachment 2341913

Click to collapse



I read the app will not work with tablets for now.


----------



## piyushmehta24 (Oct 22, 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bbm
this is the link for the official bbm app on playstore download it now !!!


----------



## shikherg (Oct 22, 2013)

y2karthik said:


> It will not work on Arm6,waiting for someone to port to our devices.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



is it armv6 or because custom roms are not supported ?


----------



## y2karthik (Oct 22, 2013)

@^ the problem is due to armv6 only,custom ROM will not create any prob

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikhail69 (Oct 22, 2013)

guys.. add me as well to the XDA BBM group.. 

757EF0AD

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## iPusak Gaoq™ (Oct 22, 2013)

add me in the XDA group aswell....

PIN : 76A39ABB


----------



## Mac of York (Oct 22, 2013)

Please add me to the xda group! Thanks. 7A3572DE

Sent from my Note II using Tapatalk 4


----------



## IcanIhsanuddin (Oct 22, 2013)

Why my Galaxy Chat GT-B5330 running android Jelly Bean is incompatible with BBM? In Play Store application, it didn't show up. In Play Store that I access from browser, it say my device is incompatible. The APK work just fine, though, but just wondering...???


----------



## indorocker (Oct 22, 2013)

yesterday before available in the google play store .. The application can be downloaded on the official website. maybe now the application (BBM for Android) will be normal again because it is already listed in google play store 
but why no support for tab??


----------



## readyfordeals (Oct 22, 2013)

satwikaw said:


> I got the email. But i still got on the bbm waiting list.
> Any solution?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Miro using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Launch the BBM app, enter your email then force close it. Then reopen and should bypass the screen. .


----------



## ex-28 (Oct 22, 2013)

readyfordeals said:


> Launch the BBM app, enter your email then force close it. Then reopen and should bypass the screen. .

Click to collapse



been trying this for 3 hrs on my wives phone with no luck , its stuck on waiting list

on mine I entered my @rogers.blackberry.net email and it let me in straight away , then I sighned out and entered my new gmail account and it worked right off , I did this so I could create a new bb id ,  as for my wives phone , stuck on waiting list.


----------



## readyfordeals (Oct 22, 2013)

ex-28 said:


> been trying this for 3 hrs on my wives phone with no luck , its stuck on waiting list
> 
> on mine I entered my @rogers.blackberry.net email and it let me in straight away , then I sighned out and entered my new gmail account and it worked right off , I did this so I could create a new bb id ,  as for my wives phone , stuck on waiting list.

Click to collapse



I tries this and it worked with no issues. http://www.ibtimes.com/blackberry-b...s-still-need-wait-heres-how-jump-line-1435150

Wow, still have a rogers.blackberry.net email. Instance.  Finally had to give mine up as I switched from the evil.


----------



## ex-28 (Oct 22, 2013)

readyfordeals said:


> I tries this and it worked with no issues. http://www.ibtimes.com/blackberry-b...s-still-need-wait-heres-how-jump-line-1435150
> 
> Wow, still have a rogers.blackberry.net email. Instance.  Finally had to give mine up as I switched from the evil.

Click to collapse



ya my old @rogers email , I thought was long gone , haven't touched it in years , however it was still active as a blackberry id login , whew.

as for trying the force close ect  no luck on wives phone

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------

force close just worked for me on wifes phones after 3 tries with wifi off and data on


----------



## raymerjacque (Oct 22, 2013)

add me to xda group as well please, bbm : 7B335BC2


----------



## ex-28 (Oct 22, 2013)

would also like to join the xda group , please shoot me an invite !


----------



## NocturnalDroid (Oct 23, 2013)

ex-28 said:


> would also like to join the xda group , please shoot me an invite !

Click to collapse



Added. People who want invite to XDA group post your barcode like above please, makes it easier for us :fingers-crossed:


----------



## rzel007 (Oct 23, 2013)

please add me to the group too
[QRCODE]7A6ED242[/QRCODE]
PIN 7A6ED242

thx


----------



## ex-28 (Oct 23, 2013)

sent invite rzel007


----------



## d9ny (Oct 23, 2013)

*Change Profile Pic BBM*

I use HTC Desire VC works on ICS 4.0.3, When i change Profile picture the BBM app suddenly being force close and restart again, is there anyone had got the same problem....other friends got the same error....please anyone can help would be appreciated...thanks


----------



## skycloud04 (Oct 23, 2013)

is anyone kind enough port it for ARMv6?
or it can't be ported?


----------



## aimcr7 (Oct 23, 2013)

add me to xda group please 73FF5357


----------



## NocturnalDroid (Oct 23, 2013)

aimcr7 said:


> add me to xda group please 73FF5357

Click to collapse



Done. :highfive:


----------



## Xavier227 (Oct 23, 2013)

Using this email, you can bypass the queue (it's not my email)

[email protected]
[email protected]

It worked for me but I can't garantee it will work for everybody

Enjoy !

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------

Please add me to the group ! Thanks

76A967F4


----------



## Beach_Head (Oct 23, 2013)

Doesn't work...

Also, I've been waiting for the damn email since yesterday. It's been over 24 hours and nothing. WTF?! No wonder BB is dying...



Xavier227 said:


> Using this email, you can bypass the queue (it's not my email)
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sumit Khuha (Oct 23, 2013)

guys, i've dwnlded bbm app n installed it.....bt wen i type my email address n click on next, i dont get any mail by bbm......

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jatinarora (Oct 23, 2013)

*BBM opens last chat by default*

Hey guys,
I download bbm on LG N4 and I seem to have an small issue which is causing my OCD to act up 

When I receive a new bbm message, pulling down the notification bar and clicking on it takes me to my last open chat instead of displaying the new message. 

I have to press the return key, then open the chat and reply. 

Just wondering if someone else was facing the same issue. 

Thanks

J.


----------



## neyirK (Oct 23, 2013)

jutinarora said:


> Hey guys,
> I download bbm on LG N4 and I seem to have an small issue which is causing my OCD to act up
> 
> When I receive a new bbm message, pulling down the notification bar and clicking on it takes me to my last open chat instead of displaying the new message.
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here...On my nexus 7


----------



## Sedariya11 (Oct 23, 2013)

neyirK said:


> Same here...On my nexus 7

Click to collapse



Look at this one. It worked for me and some others. It will work definately.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2495240


----------



## sibozzy1811 (Oct 23, 2013)

*bbm for armv6*

can someone please port bbm to work on armv6 decives.. ive already tried putting the armv6 libs in both libs and assets, resigned the apk but still force closes


----------



## mufti.arfan (Oct 23, 2013)

Xavier227 said:


> Using this email, you can bypass the queue (it's not my email)
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...

Click to collapse



This trick works only occasionally.. Though working  

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ernest101 (Oct 23, 2013)

BBM pin 76BCC92A, add me to the group please


----------



## s18067 (Oct 23, 2013)

Can you add me to the group please?
73E38D3B


----------



## Harsha Raj (Oct 23, 2013)

For anyone it's still waiting for your mail:

If you have any friends who has got the mail, you can use that email id to skip the queue. However it will take some time to reuse the email ID again to activate in another device. I made all my friends to skip the queue this way. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyPryncess (Oct 23, 2013)

Add me guys 7B59D039

sent via my ?Galaxy Note 3 from the Pretty Pryncess ?


----------



## orlex (Oct 23, 2013)

Add me to the group please: 7a39b8ca


----------



## ex-28 (Oct 23, 2013)

when sending requests to join , please add your barcode image , makes it much faster for us to add you 




on a side note , is there anyway to change the notification sound for the groups so its different from your contacts ?


----------



## dhirajahuja432 (Oct 23, 2013)

Add me bbm pin is 764FFD0D

Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rishiud (Oct 23, 2013)

Add me too 7B5BA406


----------



## Mac of York (Oct 23, 2013)

Please add me.







Sent from my Note II using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ex-28 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mac of York said:


> Please add me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sent request


----------



## Ali_ultra99 (Oct 23, 2013)

Add me to the group


----------



## rzel007 (Oct 23, 2013)

ex-28 said:


> sent invite rzel007

Click to collapse



reinvite please, i didn't recieve any group invitation 

[QRCODE]7A6ED242[/QRCODE]


----------



## ernest101 (Oct 23, 2013)

ex-28 said:


> when sending requests to join , please add your barcode image , makes it much faster for us to add you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How does one do that? I could only copy the pin number /derp


----------



## dstnzrkl (Oct 23, 2013)

Used to love BBM back in the day, but it's so far behind the other messaging services now. And if Hangouts does replace start to include SMS, then there will definitely be no need for anything else.


----------



## Mac of York (Oct 23, 2013)

Mac of York said:


> Please add me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please add again. I'm no longer in it for some reason... 

Sent from my Note II using Tapatalk 4


----------



## NocturnalDroid (Oct 23, 2013)

Mac, I sent you an invite to the new one. For some reason the other group kicked us all out and deleted itself lol.


----------



## Mac of York (Oct 23, 2013)

NocturnalDroid said:


> Mac, I sent you an invite to the new one. For some reason the other group kicked us all out and deleted itself lol.

Click to collapse



I got it, thanks.  

Sent from my Note II using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ex-28 (Oct 23, 2013)

ex-28 said:


> would also like to join the xda group , please shoot me an invite !

Click to collapse






I need a reinvite as well please , maybe admin rights  would be nice  to help keep track of spammers 



ps: I noticed on other groups you can have different topics within the group , pretty neat


----------



## NocturnalDroid (Oct 23, 2013)

ex-28 said:


> I need a reinvite as well please , maybe admin rights  would be nice  to help keep track of spammers
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I noticed on other groups you can have different topics within the group , pretty neat

Click to collapse



Done.


----------



## ex-28 (Oct 23, 2013)

ok left , and the verdict is ?


----------



## Dibsbighead (Oct 23, 2013)

Is there a new update on the app? I've installed it through apk but it doesn't automatically update bbm

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Oct 23, 2013)

Not according to Play Store.
Anyone can feel free to add me 7C38487B.


----------



## mohdzakir2007 (Oct 23, 2013)

74E0B41A

My bbm pin got to starting today....

Sent from my XOLO Q1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ex-28 (Oct 23, 2013)

ok we had a glitch all fixed up now , if your an admin and leave the group , it will close group for all (even with multiple admins) , we have submitted a bug report to bb , and hopefully they will check into it .

I have re sent out requests to have you all invited again if you were missed , please post your barcode , not your pin , its so much faster to add users by scanning the barcodes rather them manually typing in the pins.


----------



## NocturnalDroid (Oct 23, 2013)

We are trying to consolidate all BBM users into one thread. 

Please, if you want to share PINS, use the thread located here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2495956

Thanks :highfive:


----------



## emanuelrv (Oct 24, 2013)

NocturnalDroid said:


> We are trying to consolidate all BBM users into one thread.
> 
> Please, if you want to share PINS, use the thread located here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my pin


----------



## stevendeb25 (Oct 24, 2013)

Above thread has been closed lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## dodgebizkit (Oct 24, 2013)

7ABEC702
------------------------------------------------------
Sent by my right hand, on a rare occasion when it is not otherwise engaged.

{Nexus ⁴ stock unrooted 4.3 with Kii Keyboard.}


----------



## ex-28 (Oct 24, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> 7ABEC702
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Sent by my right hand, on a rare occasion when it is not otherwise engaged.
> 
> {Nexus ⁴ stock unrooted 4.3 with Kii Keyboard.}

Click to collapse



request sent


----------



## cientista99 (Oct 24, 2013)

7c20c93a

Sent from my awesome HTC PICO with Android 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NAW_32 (Oct 24, 2013)

My cool pin:

74F3500E


----------



## meZQureshi (Oct 24, 2013)

NAW_32 said:


> My cool pin:
> 
> 74F3500E

Click to collapse



Mine's cooler. 75026B00. Ain't it? 

Sent from my Nexus

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




emanuelrv said:


> my pin

Click to collapse



You've got a number. No alphabet. Cool!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ex-28 (Oct 24, 2013)

barcodes  people , BARCODES !


----------



## erinst (Oct 24, 2013)

Mine: 73dead03

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## XRz (Oct 24, 2013)

Any dev working on bbm for ARMv6? 

Sent from my LG-P690 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b00gieMan_droid (Oct 24, 2013)

Post deleted


----------



## combat goofwing (Oct 24, 2013)

I still can't get to use bbm filled in my email 2 days ago and still nothing 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## combat goofwing (Oct 24, 2013)

Managed to get on so could some one add me to the xda  group 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 7blue7 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Problem parsing the package*

Help!! I downloaded the apk, but when i try to run it, it says "There is a problem parsing the package".
What went wrong?

Btw, I am using GT-S5830, Phantom ICS (4.0.4)


----------



## freshp (Oct 24, 2013)

d9ny said:


> I use HTC Desire VC works on ICS 4.0.3, When i change Profile picture the BBM app suddenly being force close and restart again, is there anyone had got the same problem....other friends got the same error....please anyone can help would be appreciated...thanks

Click to collapse



Has anybody solved this problem..its driving me crazy...thanks.

I use sgh i927r on literom 0.9.0.


----------



## Ghand0ur (Oct 24, 2013)

LOL I didnt see that thread when I made mine and then 2 more threads came up .. lol Add me up to the group


----------



## combat goofwing (Oct 24, 2013)

To be added to the XDA group will we get a invite from sea or will it just be a person,just had 2 invites to chat but from people I don't know so not sure if it's XDA or not 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teraxul (Oct 24, 2013)

7AC8674E

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mufti.arfan (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## pntba (Oct 24, 2013)

Sent from Katrina(Sony) Xperia Z


----------



## eminoo (Oct 24, 2013)

*armv6*

can anyone/or is it possible to convert/port bbm from armv7 to armv6 i have a wildfire s with owlproject cm10.1 rom, thanks in advanced:angel:


----------



## mdfzhi (Oct 24, 2013)

Could anyone invite me to xda group please. Thanks


----------



## freshp (Oct 24, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## kangerX (Oct 24, 2013)

Me too  

sent from state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## plmiller0905 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamabinatiq (Oct 24, 2013)

Is there a way to install bbm on andriod 2.3.5

Sent from my X10S using xda app-developers app


----------



## sam_shah (Oct 24, 2013)

*using HTC WFS :'(*

Pls some one port it for armv6 devices also... badly waiting buddies... and i know XDA developers are do it.. so keep calm nd till whatsapping :fingers-crossed:


----------



## OGroteKoning (Oct 24, 2013)

Add me too please


----------



## b00gieMan_droid (Oct 24, 2013)

Please create a group and add.. All are adding individually

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone know how I can get BBM to display what song I'm playing, via a status update?
I've got the Music Status Updates enabled and still nothing happens.

Is this something only other contacts can see or am I missing something?


----------



## plmiller0905 (Oct 25, 2013)

Can you re - add me? I got 3-4 invites and don't know which one is legit ...

My bbm is 7B983735

scribbled from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Brainjitzu (Oct 25, 2013)

Add me pls...


Brainjitzu


----------



## autolycus89 (Oct 25, 2013)

*The Music Status Updates feature provides the ability to control whether or not musi*



KidCarter93 said:


> Does anyone know how I can get BBM to display what song I'm playing, via a status update?
> I've got the Music Status Updates enabled and still nothing happens.
> 
> Is this something only other contacts can see or am I missing something?

Click to collapse



Hey man I was wondering the same thing, turns out the BBM Music Status Updates feature in the android version's function is whether or not to include music updates in updates tab.

Ref:
http://btsc.webapps.blackberry.com/...nisa.apps.common.BaseViewedDocsListHelperImpl


----------



## mdfzhi (Oct 25, 2013)

Then they should name it to something less confusing like "show contact music status update"

Sent from your phone


----------



## Harsha Raj (Oct 25, 2013)

Tip: You can use GIFs as your profile pic in BBM. The profile pic will be animated in the action bar, group list screen and profile screen. The size of the GIFs need to be small like 20kb max. You can find the BBM optimised GIFs here http://www.bbm-animated.com

PS. This Android dancing GIF is so cool! 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------

There is an update for BBM in playstore having change log as support for additional Android devices. The Galaxy Young Duos S6312 which wasn't compatible earlier is compatible now. 

S6312 is with Cortex-A5 means ARMv7. So any luck with ARMv6 and Android 2.3.x?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karburutu (Oct 25, 2013)

*add*

7597810F


----------



## redz1234 (Oct 25, 2013)

neyirK said:


> Same here...On my nexus 7

Click to collapse





jutinarora said:


> Hey guys,
> I download bbm on LG N4 and I seem to have an small issue which is causing my OCD to act up
> 
> When I receive a new bbm message, pulling down the notification bar and clicking on it takes me to my last open chat instead of displaying the new message.
> ...

Click to collapse




This happens to me and its so annoying.. Hopefully this gets fixed ASAP.


ReDz


----------



## LQi (Oct 25, 2013)

Add me





«««One V»»»


----------



## mohicanrat (Oct 26, 2013)

Now you can running 2 BBM in 1 device.  
Open https://facebook.com/bengkelandroid for download bbm cloning

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brainjitzu (Oct 26, 2013)

This not zoom DP friend 


Brainjitzu


----------



## Rinnegan (Oct 26, 2013)

Me too, 






Sent from my Xperia Mini using Tapatalk


----------



## spedisfast (Oct 27, 2013)

*add me*

Pin: 76468E6B


----------



## kangwiroo (Oct 28, 2013)

One account has huge battery drain, 2 account like vacum cleaner.... hahahahahaha..... 

this is little tips for BBM battery drain...

lucky you, if you has ICS you can turn off sync per app per account.... please turn off sync bbm group account

if you on JB, you can turn off sync by setting> data usage > option > auto sync > off

and this is setting for bbm app:






Note:
- dont greenify or app killer your bbm app
- use simple notification tone for bbm, in my device best notification tone is facebook pop.


More tips:
Send/share your pin directly by : pin.bbm.com/*your pin* ex like me : pin.bbm.com/76845238


thx B4 

:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## Devashish7 (Oct 29, 2013)

BBM for armv6?
Someone please port


----------



## hannmja (Oct 29, 2013)

kangwiroo said:


> Note:
> - dont greenify or app killer your bbm app
> - use simple notification tone for bbm, in my device best notification tone is facebook pop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cool tips...
thx :good:


----------



## marsigliah (Oct 29, 2013)

755804AB


----------



## crohit911 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Have patience*



Devashish7 said:


> BBM for armv6?
> Someone please port

Click to collapse



I'm working on it. Shall tell you when done.


----------



## basitnadeem28 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Reply*

I think Whatsapp is a way better choice to connect people  Whatsapp is faster and user friendly on Android


----------



## Mac of York (Oct 29, 2013)

I love BBM. I use it religiously now. 

Sent from my Note II using Tapatalk 4


----------



## medo2_0 (Oct 29, 2013)

ppl why do we bother ourselves with bbm !! i thnik it is not a great app and it is not worth it 
w do have viber and WA and lots of other chatting apps that have lots of features!!


----------



## joshhayden10 (Oct 30, 2013)

7BDBD123

Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## squadroid (Oct 30, 2013)

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------

My pin 75724607
My bbm icon notification always hide
Please, help me.

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## khemalz (Oct 30, 2013)

when BBM for Armv6 release...?


----------



## Dhiraj (Oct 30, 2013)

Every thing is good so far,except i miss the last update time. It is hard no know who is online,no real time status update.

sent from my Elife.


----------



## Emp_M (Oct 30, 2013)

76AFD20D2


----------



## Anfa900 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a issue with the bbm, my contacts can't see my display picture and but i can see that is there and my contacts no. Someone else have this problem? 
I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 rooted, and my rom es NeatRom 5.2.

Can someone here help me with this issue?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ubigred (Oct 30, 2013)

Anfa900 said:


> I have a issue with the bbm, my contacts can't see my display picture and but i can see that is there and my contacts no. Someone else have this problem?
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 rooted, and my rom es NeatRom 5.2.
> 
> Can someone here help me with this issue?
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same issue. 

Uninstall. Then reinstall. 

Sent from my SGNote 2!


----------



## Anfa900 (Oct 30, 2013)

I done that already, doesn't work for me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scorror (Oct 31, 2013)

I just downloaded it. But says "parsing error" and didn't open. I'm on Android 2.3.5 Gingerbread.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## Dhiraj (Oct 31, 2013)

scorror said:


> I just downloaded it. But says "parsing error" and didn't open. I'm on Android 2.3.5 Gingerbread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its only for ICS and above.

sent from my Elife


----------



## dodgebizkit (Oct 31, 2013)

7ABEC702


----------



## goxthak0 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Still its good*

Its still works great we will soon have bbm video and audio channels availbe for us.. one of my friend has recently confirm that


----------



## iPusak Gaoq™ (Nov 1, 2013)

goxthak0 said:


> Its still works great we will soon have bbm video and audio channels availbe for us.. one of my friend has recently confirm that

Click to collapse



Hmmmm....you may need to pay some subscription fee on those channel for Android and iOS....BlackBerry has spoken that they need to monetize some of the new features in bbm,,,,


----------



## Rolling Pank (Nov 1, 2013)

*Pipo*

I always believe in official things. It matters to the follow-up service.

So I choose Pipomall. Good seller with excellent tablets & accessories.


----------



## rkanwar (Nov 1, 2013)

7C870415 add me people. Anyone welcomee

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## airjyp (Nov 2, 2013)

Pin.bbm.com/7672EEAD Please invite me!  ^^ arigatou

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk


----------



## vivi suzanna (Nov 2, 2013)

pin.bbm.com/7b168418

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk


----------



## Arya Mhamunkar (Nov 3, 2013)

*bbm for armv6*

Many people are waiting..
Any senior dev is porting bbm successfully for armv6..? 
Plz reply!


----------



## bosox01 (Nov 3, 2013)

Arya Mhamunkar said:


> Many people are waiting..
> Any senior dev is porting bbm successfully for armv6..?
> Plz reply!

Click to collapse



same quation.
I hope some pople to port BBM for armv6.


----------



## lalayaww (Nov 3, 2013)

Hangout whatsapp yeahh!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dodge67 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi how do I delete my bbm account please.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## amrnagy16680 (Nov 4, 2013)

Whatsapp :good::good::good:


----------



## airjyp (Nov 4, 2013)

But i think like **** if bbm is going on android

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using xda premium


----------



## homepage (Nov 4, 2013)

Whatsapp all the way for me :laugh:


----------



## Gunadi.andreas (Nov 5, 2013)

Whatsapp.. 
but for bbm user, you still can contact me, 
i'm install bbm so you can contact me


----------



## jatin2302 (Nov 5, 2013)

750777A4

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jamson85 (Nov 5, 2013)

dodge67 said:


> Hi how do I delete my bbm account please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I believe that if you go into the app and select preferences, you can see the emailadres that your BBM account is linked to.
when you log in to the account you should be able to remove your account.

I haven't tried it myself, but that's because i'm still using BBM


----------



## sigitbintara (Nov 5, 2013)

*BBM ARMv6*

Where i can download BBM.apk for ARMv6? whatsapp can install to all android, but BBM not, why? why? can dev make bbm.apk for all android device? i love android


----------



## codemonkey98 (Nov 5, 2013)

sigitbintara said:


> Where i can download BBM.apk for ARMv6? whatsapp can install to all android, but BBM not, why? why? can dev make bbm.apk for all android device? i love android

Click to collapse



Use this thread.. As far as I know no senior developer is working on it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I497 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arya Mhamunkar (Nov 5, 2013)

How many day we still waiting for bbm...
How much difficult to dev to porting bbm for armv6...:sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codemonkey98 (Nov 5, 2013)

Arya Mhamunkar said:


> How many day we still waiting for bbm...
> How much difficult to dev to porting bbm for armv6...:sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you're trying to rebuild an application that uses a certain API but doesn't support others, it won't build itself properly.  If you attempt to create one of your library's with your own API, the application will still not be usable.

I'm fairly certain Android would check the API conformance.


----------



## finch69 (Nov 6, 2013)

7c45e81a
Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## SresuCnys (Nov 8, 2013)

codemonkey98 said:


> If you're trying to rebuild an application that uses a certain API but doesn't support others, it won't build itself properly.  If you attempt to create one of your library's with your own API, the application will still not be usable.
> 
> I'm fairly certain Android would check the API conformance.

Click to collapse



Maybe just need lib for armv6 for this bbm.apk?

www wuala com / SresuCnys / Programs / [email protected] /

n this lib for armv7...

www wuala com / SresuCnys / Programs / lib.rar /

(im sorry, i cant post outside link)

i try install in my GT-S5360 n success, but still force close maybe no lib for armv6 inside the .apk

sorry i am nubie... n hope the master can make work this .apk for armv6


----------



## Bhaumik Patel (Nov 8, 2013)

trying to find out


----------



## dollyaja (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone know where can i get bbm like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patsan74 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Tried it...*

Having been a Blackberry power user formally, I was initially happy to see this was available.  After downloading and trying (and especially using it on a native Blackberry device), this app feels a bit raw and functionality was questionable....that was just my experience with the app.


----------



## Pirex69 (Nov 14, 2013)

I also got disappointed with BBM. Whatsapp is doing the job in a better way


----------



## Goretto (Nov 14, 2013)

I live in Indonesia and everyone here uses Blackberry. It's still extremely popular and a lot of (richer) people carry several smartphones. Usually an iphone and bb or android based phone and bb. I now use BBM on my S3 and it works pretty well which I'm glad because I would have never gotten a BB phone.


----------



## dony71 (Nov 14, 2013)

Anybody can share latest BBM 1.0.2.83 apk
Thank's in advance


----------



## Logik200 (Nov 15, 2013)

no thanks lol


----------



## thepcmrtim (Nov 15, 2013)

waste of time kik is better

Sent from my Google n00btube 20


----------



## colemac (Nov 15, 2013)

dony71 said:


> Anybody can share latest BBM 1.0.2.83 apk
> Thank's in advance

Click to collapse



It's on the app store..... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## autom8r (Nov 15, 2013)

So, BBM still exists, why? Doesn't every single messaging service on Android now show received and then opened messages?


----------



## miztatoby (Nov 15, 2013)

*still buggy*

blackberrybshld update thr app..its jst too buggy.


----------



## D.S.S (Nov 15, 2013)

BBM support call or Video  on android Devices ?


----------



## iandblog (Nov 15, 2013)

The new version of Hangouts is beast!  I don't see BBM competing with Hangouts or WhatsApp.  One of those two will win this war.  iMessage as good as it is will probably fall here too.


----------



## Dhiraj (Nov 15, 2013)

iandblog said:


> The new version of Hangouts is beast!  I don't see BBM competing with Hangouts or WhatsApp.  One of those two will win this war.  iMessage as good as it is will probably fall here too.

Click to collapse



You may forget that hangout does not support cross platform . And about whats app , give some time to bbm to release full features , then compare.


----------



## prorok3895 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Sorry*

Sorry. i need 10 messages on a  forum to reply in topic of my device


----------



## kangwiroo (Nov 18, 2013)

Sooner or later.... Whatsapp will get file sharing, barcode invitation, and more.
Hangout will have too...

Whatsapp vs bbm with full version?
Whats bbm full version? Video call? Voice call?

Lets back to read whatsapp motto : sms replacement.... 

So, whatsapp focus on messaging communication, not voice call.

Whatsapp vs bbm feature?

Whatsapp has more international emoji where they are works on many device.

Whatsapp has better image sharing, they are using cache on server.  when we sending 2-3-4 times image with same picture, the 2nd-4th sending will not uploading again but using cache on whatsapp server. Thats what the amazing whatsapp server doing. Not drain ours data plans.

Cache server works too on audio messaging!!!

Whatsapp has no battery draining, why? Whatsapp using Google cloud messaging protocol. So If we using task killer, whatsapp never draining your battery. (Android only)

So why compare whatsapp with bbm?

Whatsapp has more than we are need.

Bbm just for communicated with our relation that using blackberry device.

Bbm with full feature? 

Too late...

But, enjoy whats they gift for android & iOS 


Sent from my Xperia Arc S Limited Edition using xda premium


----------



## jmah10 (Nov 20, 2013)

i noticed lots of ppl posting their bbm pin's right after it was released, but it never took off. i used to be a power bb user, but whatsapp has taken over and i don't use hangouts either. bbm in my opinion is way too late and it will take a very long time to replace whatsapp. at least that's what it is like living in vancouver.


----------



## pbiernik (Nov 23, 2013)

WTF? WhatsApp is betther than BBM or another App.


----------



## ManDK2000 (Nov 23, 2013)

This just never took off, I deletete it almost the moment I saw that i needed to have an Icon in the notification bar  - I love the viber way of doing it.


----------



## elshalopr (Nov 23, 2013)

I love bbm whatsapp is better but for me bbm is my favorite 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgebizkit (Nov 24, 2013)

Bbm is nice and fluid... And no annual fee

---------------------------------
Sent from my obsolete Teletubby. I want a new model with no external antenna and a touch screen in 16:9.


----------



## abhi7395 (Nov 24, 2013)

All are not having bbm in the phones but mostly they have whatsapp...my friends are on whatsapp,so I sticked to whatsapp and also
The bbm consumes more ram than whatsapp


----------



## playviet (Nov 24, 2013)

*BBM is great, i love it*

BBM is great, i love it


----------



## ObeyTheNoob (Nov 25, 2013)

Crazy how I was waiting for this app on an actual Blackberry tablet and and has not yet been available for download on the appstore - The BlackBerry Playbook . Unless I would convert the .apk into a .bar file and thn install it (sideload)

SMH @ RIM !


----------



## airjyp (Nov 27, 2013)

At the time had uninstalled this apps. Bbm is not useful in my device...  and it needs more ram in background apps so make my phone slowly.  

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using xda premium


----------



## foxsoul22 (Nov 29, 2013)

BBM is good but than 
You have whatssapp bbm facebook twtter instgarm blog. .............. 
No time for them all 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## mcwong644 (Nov 29, 2013)

kangwiroo said:


> Sooner or later.... Whatsapp will get file sharing, barcode invitation, and more.
> Hangout will have too...
> 
> Whatsapp vs bbm with full version?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's like driving a classic 1934 car. What do they have that a 2013 Lexus doesn't? Those classics are expensive to maintain, gas guzzlers, uncomfortable, and noisy!  Then you have bbm, a classic that works well, reliable, free, secured, private, and real time super fast. A bit quirky sometimes but as good or better than most.


----------



## bradavon (Jan 7, 2014)

dodge67 said:


> Hi how do I delete my bbm account please.

Click to collapse



In case anyone is wondering this, it took me a while but I've found out how. I cannot see an option to do this from the android app at least but if you kept the e-mail to confirm your e-mail address e-mail (the one saying "Your BlackBerry® ID has been created") there is a link in there to delete your Blackberry ID.

It's just worked for me, I can no longer login to the Android app.

I'm already using Whatsapp and Facebook Messenger, I don't know anyone using BBM any more, so I got rid.

p.s - The need for a pin is very outdated and having to have an icon in the notification bar very annoying.


----------



## scottcameron (Jan 12, 2014)

BBM is alright. I think it has more to do with what people you know use. If everyone I know still used ICQ, then I would probably still be on that! haha


----------



## @aliumujib (Feb 10, 2014)

scottcameron said:


> BBM is alright. I think it has more to do with what people you know use. If everyone I know still used ICQ, then I would probably still be on that! haha

Click to collapse



True :good:


----------



## xLively (Feb 11, 2014)

Hmm thats interesting


----------



## midoen (Feb 11, 2014)

is there any way to set bbm ONLY appears when I receive a bbm?
I mean there's always bbm notification on my hh.. and it consumes quite amount of my RAM..
thx..


----------



## crohit911 (Feb 12, 2014)

midoen said:


> is there any way to set bbm ONLY appears when I receive a bbm?
> I mean there's always bbm notification on my hh.. and it consumes quite amount of my RAM..
> thx..

Click to collapse



Go to settings from within the BBM app there's an option for disabling the notification. 

Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app


----------



## midoen (Feb 13, 2014)

crohit911 said:


> Go to settings from within the BBM app there's an option for disabling the notification.
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



thx for the reply,, yet, is it really appears when someone bbm-ing me? i mean, i read an article that bbm doesn't support gcm.. so if we disabling the notification within bbm setting, then the messages only update when we open the apps.. CMIIW
thank you..


----------



## crohit911 (Feb 13, 2014)

That happens for phones with lower ram 512mb or less, I guess. 

Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------

There's no other way I guess. Disabling from the android app settings will also disable the text notification. 

Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app


----------



## redz1234 (Feb 14, 2014)

New version of BBM for Android came out today. Looks like it uses allot more RAM too...


----------



## dollyaja (Feb 15, 2014)

redz1234 said:


> New version of BBM for Android came out today. Looks like it uses allot more RAM too...

Click to collapse



Sure is,more features,more ram consumes 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## alkesh95 (Apr 11, 2014)

7B0AB124

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ThunderBird891 (Apr 13, 2014)

BBM is just for BlackBerry... Use something else! There are some pretty amazing messengers in the Play Store! WhatsApp, VIber, Telegram and many more... or just buy a BlackBerry whitch I do not recommend!


----------



## hidayatwahyu (Apr 15, 2014)

i'm downloading and use bbm coz all my friend have it for interact, either my office too, they use bbm for business, so im using it too :fingers-crossed:


----------



## heroaa16 (Apr 21, 2014)

the bbm for andro is laggy, the notification, mssgs, sometimes not sent for hours. i prefer whatsapp


----------



## irishchris2014 (Apr 21, 2014)

Pretty poor attempt from blackberry to stay in the present market. Their business model is outdated and just a shame they could not have developed a lag free bug free android version of BBM. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## caboose118 (Apr 22, 2014)

The only thing this allows is that i can finally peal my daughter away from her POS blackberry curve. :laugh:


----------



## rbrkumaran1 (Apr 25, 2014)

*BBM?*

What so special about this BBM that many ppls around are so crazy to chase and install? I am missing something which is so spl?


----------



## dodgebizkit (Apr 27, 2014)

I just uninstalled it...  No point as no one uses it


----------



## NicoTeix (Apr 27, 2014)

good


----------



## gavinft (Apr 28, 2014)

seems nice


----------



## m_ameen786 (Apr 28, 2014)

*752ADA39*

Add me: 752ADA39

Will to help with any technical problems and discuss everything ANDROiD


----------



## elasto.kerpus (May 8, 2014)

anyone know how to delete bbm account?


----------



## aniruddhavispute (May 8, 2014)

*Blackberry is all dead now..!!*

I personally think that Blackberry is almost dead company now.
because earlier people use to buy Blackberry phone just because of its BBM.. but then whatsapp launched.. and now whatsapp have almost all functions of BBM.. and due to presence of android smartphones, Blackberry's sell must should have decreased.. so then they decided to launch BBM on Android and IOS.. and now there is no reason to buy that Blackberry phones anymore.. so I don't think that Blackberry will survive in this market until they launch something new.. or launch blackberry phones powered by android.. but still i don't think that they will do something like that.. so i think Blackberry's future is dark..


----------



## #josh906 (Jun 2, 2014)

*help!!!*

Add me 7B4F9B9C 


I need help concerning my bbm


----------



## pushpinder.bal (Jun 4, 2014)

bbm in android iant as good as in blackberry phonea

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## m0nm0npalam0n (Jun 5, 2014)

i think it is a little bit slow


----------



## vasusmiling (Jul 15, 2014)

Add me 74E59818


----------



## shellbell1471 (Jul 16, 2014)

No I use viber or WhatsApp....no one I know uses BBM

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rohitarora27 (Jul 16, 2014)

*add me up*

bbm pin 747CCF09


----------



## ekowi (Jul 16, 2014)

hi im newbie in here,

if in playstore not available for BBM, can i install from apk file?


thanks


----------



## nasempire (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes but you must check unknown sources in settings under security


----------

